# Pazzesco Tuttosport "cancella" la finale di Cardiff



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2017)

Clamorosa (ma forse nemmeno più di tanto) Prima Pagina di TuttoSport di oggi 4 giugno 2017. Per la prima volta probabilmente nella storia di un quotidiano sportivo "nazionale", la finale della Champions League, il risultato, il nome della squadra vincitrice, le immagini, sono letteralmente cancellati dai titoloni. 
Prosegue invece come se niente fosse la celebrazione dei trionfi stagionali dei bianconeri: il sesto scudetto consecutivo e la terza coppa italia consecutiva. 

Cardiff non è mai esistita. 
Come calciopoli. 

Foto al secondo post.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Giugno 2017)

RIDICOLI e Miserabili
allo stesso tempo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Giugno 2017)

semplicemente juventini. Tuttosport lo leggono solo a torino e a rosarno.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Giugno 2017)

Le 4 sberle hanno fatto male


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma dai...ma che ridicoli


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


Una scelta discutibile sul piano della partigianeria sportiva, prima ancora che giornalisticamente infedele. Quella ondata di consensi ha generato la falsa sicurezza che ha portato la squadra juventina a Cardiff, mettendola nuda ed impotente dinanzi ad una squadra parsa nettamente superiore proprio in spirito vincente; quella ondata di consensi il quotidiano sportivo torinese vorrebbe ora conservare alla squadra ed ai suoi tifosi per perpetuare un falso messaggio di grandezza. La Juve supervincente in Italia è una Juve limitata e perdente in Europa, e lo dice la stagione in cui essa si è trovata nelle migliori condizioni teoriche per vincere oltre frontiera. Ciò dovrebbe legittimare dubbi e riflessioni, ed indurre una severa analisi interna. Se il dubbio conduce all'analisi, e questa alla soluzione dei problemi, esso è non solo sano, ma anzi auspicabile. Ma se il tono deve essere quello del 'siamo i più forti, in ogni caso', esso è solo il prodromo della ennesima figuraccia. Il tifoso avversario sa già lo scenario per il prossimo anno: settimo scudetto consecutivo, che non riconoscerà affatto perché reputato il frutto dell''ambiente' italiano, ed ennesima mala figura europea. Il vero tifoso juventino, invece, vuole realmente tutto questo?


----------



## Dany20 (4 Giugno 2017)

Vergognosi come sempre.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Giugno 2017)

Tuttosport. 
Il riassunto perfetto perché non avranno mai la mentalità vincente in Europa. Cancellare queste sconfitte e credersi sempre i migliori non porta a nulla.
Dopo la finale di Liverpool del 2005 il capitano Maldini obbligo' i suoi compagni a fermarsi a guardare i festeggiamenti avversari.... 

Ma questi purtroppo per loro non imparano mai.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Giugno 2017)

Stanno girando vignette bellissime.. dal cell non riesco a postarle.. ma qualcuno lo faccia perche spezzano


----------



## Pivellino (4 Giugno 2017)

Provo pena per tutti quei bambini ora adulti che hanno iniziato a tifare juve solo perché non riuscivano a resistere ai perculeggi di chi vince sempre (quasi). Io ricordo ancora che quando il Milan andò in B mi aspettarono a scuola con la gazzetta e vai di prese si culo. Provo sincera pena per costoro.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo nel vedere una cosa di questo tipo!!!! Ahahaha


----------



## Aragorn (4 Giugno 2017)

Ridicoli non aver nemmeno citato il Real, ma sulla Juve hanno ragione, la storia bianconera è tutta racchiusa in quelle due immagini: una squadra capace di farla da padrone solo nell'orticello di casa e che a livello internazionale conta meno di zero


----------



## Dany20 (4 Giugno 2017)

Questo giornale andrebbe semplicemente radiato per deficienza artificiale.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

Tutti i torti non hanno , lo dico pure io che sono nazional popolari.
Quindi l'anno prossimo alla champions non ci si iscrive nemmeno? Si gioca solo la coppa italia?


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2017)

Come sono incavolati


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

Come sucano bene..


----------



## Igniorante (4 Giugno 2017)

Perdenti...la squadra più perdente di sempre nel calcio che conta...7 finali perse.

Che ora Tuttosport, che ci legge, citi questo...almeno farebbe un pò di giornalismo obiettivo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma come, niente celebrazioni del tuffatore che detronizza Messi? Niente sfottò a Napoli per la grande partita di Higuain? Niente celebrazione della squadra più forte mai esistita anche in tutti e 12 gli universi di Zeno? Che delusione!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

#finoalconfino


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa (ma forse nemmeno più di tanto) Prima Pagina di TuttoSport di oggi 4 giugno 2017. Per la prima volta probabilmente nella storia di un quotidiano sportivo "nazionale", la finale della Champions League, il risultato, il nome della squadra vincitrice, le immagini, sono letteralmente cancellati dai titoloni.
> Prosegue invece come se niente fosse la celebrazione dei trionfi stagionali dei bianconeri: il sesto scudetto consecutivo e la terza coppa italia consecutiva.
> 
> Cardiff non è mai esistita.
> ...


Andrebbero denunciati per ''Disastro ambientale'' visto che per dare loro la possibilità di mettere su carta le loro falsità e la loro malafede vengono abbattuti migliaia di alberi...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2017)

Queste sono le cose che mi fanno godere di più


----------



## Doc55 (4 Giugno 2017)

A questo punto urge cambiare nome alla in passato prestigiosa testata: non più Tuttosport ma IUVENONSPORT!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

#vincerannoanchelaprossima


----------



## Black (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



ahahahah patetici!! mi fanno ancora più godere quando li vedo far figure del genere. Dai andate in finale ancora l'anno prossimo che noi ci divertiamo a vedervi perdere.
Che poi le vittorie in Italia con Milan e Inter allo sbando contano ZERO. Vediamo dall'anno prossimo come sarà la storia


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Giugno 2017)

Ahhhhhhh che bello svegliarsi e accorgersi che il godimento non cessa.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

Potevano mettere un sudoku in prima pagina.
#nazionalpopolari


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



Non ho parole, prima pagina vergognosa.
Se fossi un tifoso juventino li subisserei di mail di protesta, umiliati in campo e fuori dalla propria stampa..



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potevano mettere un sudoku in prima pagina.
> #nazionalpopolari


----------



## Red&Black Storm (4 Giugno 2017)

Si gode ancor di più. Stanno impazzendo sti cani.


----------



## diavolo (4 Giugno 2017)

L'anno prossimo metteranno l'Uefa multiple-loser badge sulla maglia.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Qui a Torino oggi c'è una pace assoluta. Tuttosport va a ruba nelle edicole e in ogni bar ce n'è una copia. Io sono convinto che molti tifosi juventini, tra cui tanti "giornalisti" di questo fumetto per dementi, compreranno due copie di questo giornale e una la terranno per inquadrarla o conservarla, per ricordarsi di essere orgogliosi di essere juventini e che rimane un'annata storica. Un pò come mio padre ha fatto con le le copie delle finali del Milan di Sacchi e Capello, come io ho fatto con la gazzetta del 28 maggio 2003 o con quella della coppa del 2007 ad Atene. Io tengo le copie che mi ricordano le vittorie ogni volta che le guardo, voi tenetevi quelle che vi fanno sentire "orgogliosi". Ciao perdenti.

P.s. Il "presidente" Agnelli è riuscito a dire che c'è chi sta peggio di loro ricordando la vittoria di scudetto e coppa italia e della finale comunque giocata, è riuscito a dedicare un pensiero alle altre società e ai tifosi del resto d'Italia anche dopo una serata del genere. Si preoccupano più degli altri che di vincere e imparare a giocare una finale e non si rendono conto che il problema è proprio quello, oltre al fatto che... IN EUROPA NON SI RUBA! IN EUROPA NON SI RUBAAAAA!!
Vorrà dire che sulla mensola dove doveva essere riposta la coppa ci metterà l'assegno da 130 milioni della uefa e degli sponsor e già che ci sei facci la cresta per pagarti la ceretta alle sopracciglia, tanto la storia si ricorda dei premi per le non vittorie, mica delle coppe dei campioni no? Viva la Juve e viva Tuttosport, le maggiori fonti di intrattenimento per il resto dei tifosi d'Italia. Grazie di esistere.

"Alla Juve, l'unica cosa che conta è vincere" cit. Giampiero "Marisa" Boniperti


----------



## __king george__ (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



scusate,ma siamo sicuri che in realtà non ci sia un implicita critica alla juve,come dire: "siamo questi,vincenti in Italia,e basta"

visto anche che sotto c'è l'editoriale il cui titolo sembra abbastanza eloquente....

ma può darsi che il mio ragionamento sia troppo cervellotico, non so...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Raryof (4 Giugno 2017)

Sbaglio o dopo la finale di Manchester lo stesso giornale fece un titolo in cui sembrava che la partita fosse finita 0-0?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo metteranno l'Uefa multiple-loser badge sulla maglia.


Stanno staccando pure Benfica e Bayern


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2017)

Ed è andata sin troppo bene, come titolo...
Sono riuscito ad hackerare la loro redazione e ad intrufolarmi in banca dati. Questo è il titolo che avevano pensato inizialmente, ma anche loro hanno concluso che non poteva stare in piedi...


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Giugno 2017)

Questa cosa sta aumentando il mio godimento :grazie ruttosporc! Livelli di trash mai visti


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2017)

Nessun riferimento al Real, alla partita ma soprattutto ai fattacci di Torino.
Annullata completamente la cronaca.
Va bene tutto ma Tuttosport è un quotidiano di tiratura nazionale.. così è davvero sconcertante..


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Nessun riferimento al Real, alla partita ma soprattutto ai fattacci di Torino.
> Annullata completamente la cronaca.
> Va bene tutto ma Tuttosport è un quotidiano di tiratura nazionale.. così è davvero sconcertante..



E di cosa ti stupisci? Anzi, probabilmente da domani per distogliere l'attenzione da questa disfatta inizieranno a scrivere che la Juve è su giocatori di mezzo mondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2017)

Carta da culo.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o dopo la finale di Manchester lo stesso giornale fece un titolo in cui sembrava che la partita fosse finita 0-0?









niente di che, toni abbastanza dimessi.

più che altro è scandalosa quella di juve barcellona del 2015, anche lì pochi riferimenti al risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> più che altro è scandalosa quella di juve barcellona del 2015, anche lì pochi riferimenti al risultato.



beh almeno lì c'era stata la citazione della squadra vincente
considerando che il Real ne ha vinte 12 e per la prima volta nella nuova CL una squadra ne vince due di fila, penso meritasse una citazione


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2017)

a juventus tv invece cancellano le repliche e le sostituiscono con la Coppa Italia


----------

